# 'ey guys? Have you seen this guy's drawings???



## BikerBabe (Nov 11, 2010)

James Baldwin | Aviation artist | Aviation Art | Aviation Drawings | Aviation artist

He's _good_!



























There's more pics on his FB page; just search for "James Baldwin Aviation Art".


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow. I'm in awe.


----------



## P40NUT (Nov 11, 2010)

Outstanding work!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2010)

Holy Bleeping Gees! NICE!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2010)

Future member of this forum....hmmm?  Awesome work!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 11, 2010)

Most impressive, good find Maria........


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 11, 2010)

Very nice work.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 11, 2010)

I've seen some of these before somewhere, maybe even here on the forum. Good stuff.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 11, 2010)

Dang, those are impressive!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 11, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Future member of this forum....hmmm?  Awesome work!



I think he may already be. I think his username here is Chicoartist, but I could be wrong. Artwork is very similar.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 11, 2010)

Very cool cool find Maria! Thank you for sharing mam!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2010)

Excellent work!


----------



## Torch (Nov 12, 2010)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 12, 2010)

Dude... !


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2010)

Those are great!


----------



## drgondog (Nov 17, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I think he may already be. I think his username here is Chicoartist, but I could be wrong. Artwork is very similar.



Wade Meyers is Chicoartist 

Welcome to Facebook


----------

